# 14 ft randall craft build



## PorkRinds (May 5, 2013)

Greetings to all, I have really been enjoying all the good information and cool builds yall do. I recently aquired a 14 ft randall craft from a customer that had become and "aluminum recycling" bin. I have redone a couple makos and a 20 ft proline flatback and wanted to see how inexpensive i could do a little deta boat.
Anyway I have replaced the floor, transom, and replaced front deck in the past week along with adding a back casting deck. I also had a gallon of kiwigrip laying around so I have the first coat down. Once I figure out how to post pics i will put them up


----------

